# New To Outback



## gc2197 (May 6, 2011)

New to the Outback. Have been camping for over 30 years now.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers.com


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Congratulation on your purchase! The 325FRE is a great trailer...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

From a two day owner of an Outback to a several hour owner of an Outback, Congratulations!


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers.

We too have a 325FRE. We love the spaciousness and the well designed floor plan. Tows great and is a joy to camp in.

Spend some time in here digging through threads, you will be rewarded with a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Another FRE!!! Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to the OUTBACK world. You are going to enjoy the new TT.


----------

